# New Airport Cagayan de Oro Mindanao



## miradav (May 7, 2012)

Information on the new airport, it is 46kms from the old airport at Lumbia which is just 20 minutes from the city. Schedule opening of the airport is 30 April 2013.
Just some facts, at present the new airport has no navigation aids so VFR ( Visual Flight Rules) will apply. At present there are 15 to 20 flights a day from Lumbia the airport has ILS, so flight operations at night take place. The new airport will be restricted to day time and good weather flights with the last flght departing at 1500 hrs local. So flights will be curtailed. 
Getting to the airport will take approx 1 to 2 hours depending on traffic by car, by bus longer. The upgrading of the road as not been started yet.
By metered taxi from Lumbia (where I live) will cost 40 Php per km. Therefore the price of getting there will cost 40 x 46 = 1840 php. More than the price of an one way air ticket to Manila. If taxi drivers don't go by the rules they will charge 70 php per km so 70 x 46 = 3220.
Any more info will post as I get it.


----------



## miradav (May 7, 2012)

Update as of Yesterday
Operation of new airport in Misor sans air navigation support : 70% flights suspended; firms to lose millions

By Cheng Ordonez of Mindanao Daily News

ASIDE from safety concerns, the operation of the new Laguindingan International Airport in Misamis Oriental, pending the commissioning of its Air Navigation Support Services Facilities (ANSSF), will render bleak period for businesses in Region 10 with almost 70% of the existing flights to be suspended, a top government executive revealed to Mindanao Daily News yesterday.

The source said if and when the new airport opens without the ANSSF, incoming and outgoing flights will only be allowed between 8:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m., “meaning, no airplane can land or fly before 8:00 in the morning and after 3:00 in the afternoon,” the executive, who requested anonymity, stressed.

Business firms transporting perishable goods fear of losing millions of pesos following the cancellation of flights to and from Cagayan de Oro should the plan to open the Laguindingan International Airport minus the ANSSF pushes through.

The source said out of the 24 flights currently being handled by the Lumbia Airport in Cagayan de Oro, only eight flights will be allowed to continue operation at the new international airport when it opens in April.

Business operations will suffer most out of the vacuum due to non-transport of their goods to and from Manila and other parts of the country because the load cannot be accommodated as yet, the source said. “We are moving backward,” the source added.

Earlier, civil society groups in Cagayan de Oro have filed a joint resolution, requesting for the deferment of the planned April 30, 2013, operation of the Laguindingan Airport, pending the commissioning of the ANSSF.

“The business community in Northern Mindanao recently got hold of a copy of the letter of DOTC Secretary Abaya to Director General William Hotchkiss III of CAAP dated January 4, 2013, on the planned opening of the Laguindingan Airport on/before April 30, 2013 using the Visual Flight Rules (VFR); such confirmation after several weeks of waiting for a formal notice from the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) on the premature opening has alarmed the business community and the civil society in the region,” the resolution states.

The organizations and associations noted that the Laguindingan Airport does not only lack the air navigation and support facilities (ANSSF), but including road and transport infrastructures to effectively motor passengers from Cagayan de Oro, Bukidnon, Iligan, Misamis Oriental and other provinces.

They believed that operating the Laguindingan Airport without the appropriate navigational facilities will not only jeopardize passenger safety but will also greatly limit the operational capability of the Laguindingan Airport.

The limited operating hours resulting from VFR operations will reduce the number of flights to and from Cagayan de Oro and will have a negative impact on the economy and business activities in the city and the surrounding areas not to mention the impact on tourism in the area and economic losses it will incur, the group said.

Copies of the said resolution has been furnished President Benigno S. Aquino, the Secretary of the Department of Transportation and Communications, Director General of CAAP, Mindanao Development Authority, Regional Development Council in Region 10 and other concerned parties for their appropriate action.

Recently, President Aquino visited Cagayan de Oro for campaign sorties of Team Pinoy senatorial candidates, but there has been no information as to the Chief Executive’s response to the resolution.


----------



## miradav (May 7, 2012)

Update 2
Terminal Fees for New Airport will probley be, Domestic Php 200, International Php 700. These have to be approved first.


----------



## ericcartman (Nov 15, 2013)

Because of the new Laguindingan International Airport, tourism in Cagayan de Oro also grows. Like right now, the hospitality industry on this place continuous to grow.


----------

